

Ask HN: Beta swap? - strick

I&#x27;m beta testing a new web stats product and am looking for sites that have just launched or are about to launch. Would you like to swap beta testing? I&#x27;d be happy to try your new product and give you feedback if you are willing to do the same. Calling my product &#x27;beta&#x27; is actually a stretch, probably more like &#x27;alpha&#x27;, but I&#x27;m ready to get some external feedback.<p>If you haven&#x27;t launched anything lately and still want to help, I&#x27;d love to hear your ideas on finding new (or about to launch) startups. I&#x27;m looking in some obvious places like Ask&#x2F;Show HN, producthunt, betalist, etc. but would love to hear more ideas!
======
matthewjames
Hey guys, I want to keep this thread going. This concept jump-started my
noggin and wanted to gen-up a quick concept. The mockup has not been made
responsive yet as I do not have the resources where I am currently.

Thoughts?
[http://codepen.io/matthewjamesr/full/LERpOB/](http://codepen.io/matthewjamesr/full/LERpOB/)

~~~
matthewjames
If you like my contribs, please up-vote, I need some of that so-sweet karma.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Tangent: This sounds like an awesome product idea actually. Like BetaList, but
more reciprocal. People leave feedback for you in exchange for feedback for
them. Somebody build this please. :)

~~~
matthewjames
This sounds like an amazing idea to me as well. I have half a mind to make
this. Maybe a simple version at first with HN type style then progress to
talent matching and more. Thoughts?

